# Tool Tote Box for Dad's 81st Birthday



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

This is a tool tote box I made for Dad's 81st birthday in August. The sides are Walnut, the vertical handle supports are laminated Ambrosia Maple and Walnut, the handle and bottom are Oak. The box was assembled with Titebond III glue and no mechanical fasteners were used. Two coats of MinWax WipeOn Poly were applied with a soft cotton cloth.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

pmspirito said:


> This is a tool tote box I made for Dad's 81st birthday in August. The sides are Walnut, the vertical handle supports are laminated Ambrosia Maple and Walnut, the handle and bottom are Oak. The box was assembled with Titebond III glue and no mechanical fasteners were used. Two coats of MinWax WipeOn Poly were applied with a soft cotton cloth.


Nice tool tote box! COOL!

I'm working on the one by Roy Underhill for my new grandson...
... have to do some epoxy work... been too hot... will be able to start again, now that's cooling off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Peter

I like it  I should show you the one I have and use all the time, I replace the dishwasher about a year ago and I said that plastic coated rack would be great for a tool tote... 

Now I use it when I need to do some work around the house or get on the roof.

Bj 


=============


pmspirito said:


> This is a tool tote box I made for Dad's 81st birthday in August. The sides are Walnut, the vertical handle supports are laminated Ambrosia Maple and Walnut, the handle and bottom are Oak. The box was assembled with Titebond III glue and no mechanical fasteners were used. Two coats of MinWax WipeOn Poly were applied with a soft cotton cloth.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job on the tool tote! That ambrosia maple looks great with it. I love that stuff!

Corey


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I order my wood from Steve Wall Lumber in North Carolina and so far every time they have used 3x3x24's rough sawn Ambrosia Maple for the skidding. Its ragged and twisted to start with but with enough sawing, jointing, and thickness planning I've been able to get some nice pieces out of it.


----------

